# 20+ pounds for the summer



## crazymoon (Apr 3, 2016)

I have been stockpiling cheese when its been on sale and finally got around to smoking what I had stashed in my "goodies" fridge.I was surprised to find  fourty- one  8 ounce packages in the fridge. There was cheddar, monterey jack, pepper jack, horseradish and muenster













P1010037.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Apr 3, 2016





   













P1010038.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Apr 3, 2016






Took a while to unwrap and mark with toothpicks for later identification.Then into the smoker with the AMNPS filled with apple pellets for 4 hours.













P1010040.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Apr 3, 2016





  













P1010041.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Apr 3, 2016






Here's the finished product , just starting the wrapping process after sitting to cool in my basement for a few hours. Summer cheese in two weeks !!!













P1010043.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Apr 3, 2016






Thanks for looking !CM


----------



## tropics (Apr 3, 2016)

CM try not to eat it all at once LOL That is some load

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 3, 2016)

That should last a week or two!!

Nice color!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 3, 2016)

tropics said:


> CM try not to eat it all at once LOL That is some load
> 
> Richie


Richie, that would be bind me up ! LOL


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 3, 2016)

Great lookin cheese smoke CM, I really wanna try horseradish cheese smoked but it's never on sale !


----------



## jp61 (Apr 3, 2016)

Now that's a lot of cheese!

I think the government may get jealous after seeing this thread 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Enjoy!


----------



## redheelerdog (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice looking cheese, The Cabot brand is great quality, that otta hold you for a while!













A Man Could Live On THAT Alone.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 7, 2016


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 4, 2016)

What a load of cheese.


----------

